# More ethanol free gas



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Stopped @ fastrak to feed my truck . They always have ethanol free premium @ 91 octane , same hose as reg and mid grade though .
Today I pulled in and saw this :icon-clapping-smile


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I wouldn't want to pump EF gas out of a hose containing ethanol


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I had never thought of that before but on a multi fuel pump like that you'd need to pump two or three gallons into your vehicle before you filled up your gas can to make sure you've flushed out any E10 in the lines and hose.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

It's not that hard when you drive a truck that hates to pass any gas station :roll3yes: . With the 91 octane I'd just put 5 - 10 gallons in the truck first. 
But after reading the assorted comments about E or non E , and octane ratings , I thought it was a good thing to see the lower octane in non E. :icon-shrug:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

:icon-hgtg: Funny 2.29 doesn't look "free" to me!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

bad69cat said:


> :icon-hgtg: Funny 2.29 doesn't look "free" to me!


$2.29 is a whole lot better than $3.99/gal that we were paying a few years back.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Good to see ethanol free gas in less than premium fuel. I heard direct injection is high pressure and uses a finer spray than port injection which can lead to easier blockages in the fuel system.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> $2.29 is a whole lot better than $3.99/gal that we were paying a few years back.


And the only real option for me for non-ethanol gas is race fuel at a station maybe 5 miles away. Last time I checked (last summer), it was $10/gallon. So closer to $2/gallon doesn't sound too bad. It's nice to have the option, at least! I don't bother with non-ethanol gas for the car, but it would be nice for my small engines.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

No Fast Track stations around me. Shucks..... 2.29/gal is a bit rich for 87 at a self serv. Heck even the 92 around here is about $2.20/gal at self service. But still the aviation MO-Gas, 91, at the local air strip has not come down much as it is around $5/gal.

Can't tell from the photo. What is the 91 E0 selling for at Fast Track?


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> No Fast Track stations around me. Shucks..... 2.29/gal is a bit rich for 87 at a self serv. Heck even the 92 around here is about $2.20/gal at self service. But still the aviation MO-Gas, 91, at the local air strip has not come down much as it is around $5/gal.
> 
> Can't tell from the photo. What is the 91 E0 selling for at Fast Track?


 Looks like 2.40 according to this:

Premium Prices at Fastrac Gas Stations in Syracuse, New York

ETA: I don't go out of my way to put non-E in my truck , but after seeing a car with water about pouring out the tail pipe the day before , thought a tank of e-free may take some moisture out of my exhaust system :icon-shrug: Also figured that if they don't sell enough they might stop carrying it so I grabbed a couple dozen gallons.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

This is all you need.

STA-BIL® 360°™ Performance


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

GoBlowSnow said:


> This is all you need.
> 
> STA-BIL:registered: 360°:tm: Performance



Lol, yeah right. Modern day snake oil.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Hardly. This stuff is real. And it works.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

GoBlowSnow said:


> This is all you need.
> 
> STA-BIL® 360°™ Performance



If you had ethanol free gas you would not need an additive to counter act the ethanol.

I would take the ethanol free gas over having to buy and add something to it. But many in the US don't have that option.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I just filled up my 5 gallon gas jug (it's not a can if it's plastic, right?) with the only ethanol free fuel available here, 91 octane from a Conoco station. Sadly though, it appears the small engines up at this altitude don't do very well with high octane. My lawn mower, string trimmer, and even my Deluxe 28 all have problems keeping the RPMs steady and it hunts considerably with this 91 octane, yet when I use 85 Octane with the ethanol they run very smooth. Altitude has a major factor on how well the fuel burns. up here at 7000ft above sea level, 85 octane would be considered 87 down at sea level, 87 would be 91, and 91 would be 93. Looks like i'll be dumping the ethanol free stuff in my mom's POS Hyundai (I drive a Diesel) and going to get the summer blend 85 Octane and using the Stabil 360 as I mentioned above.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Go Blow snow, sounds like it is not an option for you. That is too bad. Unless you use any 2 cycle motors. The 2 cycles tend to run better with a higher octane. Most 2 cycles will run great with a 91-94 octane.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Resurrecting this thread...
Went down across the Md. line to Liberty gas station in Leitersburg.. They installed new pumps and they now have *91 octane ethanol free gas!!* Yup, it's a little pricey at $2.99/gal but I'll happily pay that for all of the benefits.
Very happy to finally have access to e/f gasoline and it's very close to my house.:smile2:
I almost forgot... Dedicated pumps too. Stand alone so no mixing in the pump hose. As we used to say way back in the 70's....*Groovy!:wink2:*


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> And the only real option for me for non-ethanol gas is race fuel at a station maybe 5 miles away. Last time I checked (last summer), it was $10/gallon. So closer to $2/gallon doesn't sound too bad. It's nice to have the option, at least! I don't bother with non-ethanol gas for the car, but it would be nice for my small engines.


I'd love to see non-e 87 around here for my small engines and tractor. Only have a 100 octane pump a few miles away at $10/gallon, which is cheaper than the Tru-Fuel sold in Home Depot at $20/gallon.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

GoBlowSnow said:


> This is all you need.
> 
> STA-BIL® 360°™ Performance


comes out to over $100 a gallon, haha

if anyone knows where I can find E free in Nor Cal or Reno?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Sierra Fuel in Reno. 
https://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=NV


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CO Snow said:


> Sierra Fuel in Reno.
> https://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=NV


BIG Thank you.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

We've had a local station offering EF 91 for a while now. I use it in all of my gas powered stuff.


----------

